# Coalite Chemicals - Shuttlewood November 2012



## shatners (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all,

First post on here so please be gentle 

My dad used to contract lorries to Coalite to move lime mud from the Chemical side to the coking plant side, I spend many a happy Saturday down there as a kid with him in the cab so it was great to be back on the site.

Security is still immense considering it is over eight years since it closed down and a good half of the site has been demolished there are still three guys on site 24/7 and they are really proactive so I spent most of my visit on Sunday playing cat and mouse.

Hope you enjoy and I'd appreciate any feedback.

Cheers

Mat

























































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bones out (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice report fella, good snaps too, captured it well.

I wonder why they have 3 guards for a trashed half demolished site. A bit of loyalty shown to old staff or a completly seperate security company?


----------



## shatners (Nov 29, 2012)

Its a private security firm... I don't think its so much anything of value, more that its a really dangerous sites. There's chemicals everywhere, hundreds of barrels in the two warehouse type buildings to the west of the site all marked up with hazchem labels. Coalite was repeatedly prosecuted by HSE for dodgy waste disposal, polluting incinerators and dumping dioxins into the Doe Lea etc and when they finally went into administration they pretty much just locked the gates and walked away leaving 80 years of contamination in situ lol.

Two days after wandering around the site the soles of my shoes have carbonated and are crumbling so god only knows what I paddled through lol.


----------



## Bones out (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah, makes sense. Limiting the risk of kids playing and suing in the morning when limbs fall off.

Must be dangerous for that many staff securing the place.

Thanks again fella.

Good stuff.


----------



## AlexanderJones (Nov 29, 2012)

Cracking report!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 30, 2012)

Stunning set of photos, impressive first report, looking forward to seein more! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 30, 2012)

Excellent 1st report that mate. Really enjoyed that. Love the fire station and secca hut shots. Not hard to see why there's 24/7 security with all the contamination about.

There was a dye plant near me that got demo'd a couple of years ago and because of all the chemicals the land is still badly contaminated.


----------



## shatners (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks very much chaps... you would have thought their enthusiasm would have died down after eight years but no such luck lol!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 30, 2012)

That was a great report & photos.


----------



## scribble (Nov 30, 2012)

Lovely, clear pictures. I love the close-up of the railway tracks.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 30, 2012)

Brilliant photos there but after seeing what you use I can see why.


----------



## banshee (Dec 1, 2012)

shatners said:


> Two days after wandering around the site the soles of my shoes have carbonated and are crumbling so god only knows what I paddled through lol.



got any pics of them ?


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great first report, look forward to more,great photos as well


----------



## Stussy (Dec 7, 2012)

Really good first report, pretty shocking they left so much contaminated materials behind, the site will probably never developed cause of it.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 7, 2012)

This place has a palpable post-apocalyptic feel (apart from the shots with electric light, of course).

Good first report, I enjoyed it!


----------



## jenkspj (Dec 28, 2012)

Worked (breifly) for Coalite Chemicals in the building with the "CC" on it back in the early 1990s. 

As has been said, the site is heavily polluted: decontaminating it will cost someone a fortune.


----------

